# Polierte Marzocchi Shiver DC zu verkaufen



## **nero** (18. Februar 2007)

vielleicht hat ja einer Interesse an meiner Gabel  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=003&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=130081170726&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## mariomonster (17. August 2008)

hallo,
welches Bj ist denn die Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

